# SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS & SELECTIVE STYLES PICNIC



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

WHO'S READY ! :biggrin:


----------



## PdnFull (Jun 19, 2007)

I hope it warms up by then I will mark my calendar to cruise through there with my 64.


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

i know theres going to be some hopping involved right??? :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 18 2008, 08:41 PM~9730135
> *i know theres going to be some hopping involved right??? :biggrin:
> *


you bet ,there is no fun without the hops :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

Sup Joe?! :yessad:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: cant wait


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Jan 18 2008, 09:25 PM~9730494
> *Sup Joe?! :yessad:
> *


 :biggrin:  how you been


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Jan 18 2008, 09:34 PM~9730570
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: cant wait
> *


x2 it srrn too long of a wait :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PdnFull_@Jan 18 2008, 01:32 PM~9727147
> *I hope it warms up by then I will mark my calendar to cruise through there with my 64.
> *


it was nice last year we had a full park :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Jan 17 2008, 07:07 PM~9721440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


see ya there :biggrin:


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 18 2008, 07:41 PM~9730135
> *i know theres going to be some hopping involved right??? :biggrin:
> *


hop will be good to bad i retired


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Looking forward to it :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MILWAUKEE 61_@Jan 19 2008, 07:18 PM~9735595
> *hop will be good to bad i retired
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

Go Patriot'$$$ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 18 2008, 10:22 PM~9730476
> *you bet ,there is no fun without the hops :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

GET'EM READY :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

:biggrin: :cheesy: 

ttt ... bump


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

what up? are we all ready? :biggrin:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Jan 28 2008, 02:43 AM~9801144
> *what up? are we all ready? :biggrin:
> *


El Barrio be there


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

waiting :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

BUMP'DDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Jan 20 2008, 11:48 AM~9738957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

we need sponsors for the hop :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Jan 28 2008, 04:43 AM~9801144
> *what up? are we all ready? :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :no: :no:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 4 2008, 08:59 PM~9865447
> *we need sponsors for the hop :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

CAN'T WAIT FOR THE SEASON! :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)




----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

any luck on the sponsors?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Feb 15 2008, 12:27 PM~9949693
> *any luck on the sponsors?
> *


im still working on that


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Feb 12 2008, 04:08 AM~9922431
> *CAN'T WAIT FOR THE SEASON! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 18 2008, 08:49 AM~9969312
> *:biggrin:
> *


pm me your address bro


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 18 2008, 10:44 AM~9970031
> *pm me your address bro
> *


i did :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

Don't Be Fooled will be there


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

*EL BARRIO *IN THE HOUSE 4 SURE


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 19 2008, 09:38 PM~9983252
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Feb 15 2008, 12:27 PM~9949693
> *any luck on the sponsors?
> *


we got the first one.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 18 2008, 12:06 PM~9970135
> *i did :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

TWO MORE MONTHS!! I FEEL LIKE A SHORTY WAITING FOR X-MAS :biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

counting down


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

to the top for the south side cruisers!


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

50 more days chicago!


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

cant wait :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

see you guys soon! :biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds_@Mar 10 2008, 08:25 AM~10132422
> *see you guys soon! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Jan 17 2008, 06:07 PM~9721440
> *
> 
> 
> ...



mr. 66 estas listo o que,porque ahi voy a estar  :biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

ORALE! Q-VOE!  
YO ESTOY LISTO!


WHAT IT DEW!

REAL MEN GET IT UP!!


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Mar 17 2008, 04:32 AM~10185784
> *ORALE! Q-VOE!
> YO ESTOY LISTO!
> WHAT IT DEW!
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

getting closer :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

THE GRILL ITS READY


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

PARKING FOR SUPPORT VEHICLES AND TRAILORS WILL BE ON 83rd (GROVE 4 LOT )TO ALLOW FOR ALL PARTICIPATING CARS TO HAVE A GOOD SPOT. THANX! SEE EVERY ONE THERE !!!!


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

REGAL ITS READY FOR THIS SUMMER


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

S S C i need 2 buy a lowrider so i can have a ride 4 your picnic. J/K we are tring to get are rides ready you know we need 2 support eash other peace


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Mar 26 2008, 08:08 PM~10263565
> *S S C i need 2 buy a lowrider so i can have a ride 4 your picnic. J/K we are tring to get are rides ready you know we need 2 support eash other peace
> *


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 26 2008, 02:13 PM~10261393
> *REGAL ITS READY FOR THIS SUMMER
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Regal joe. :biggrin: Is that the same car you was telling about before the Metro Cruise In Grand Rapids? :thumbsup:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Mar 26 2008, 02:46 AM~10257796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Whats up Southside? Hows the picnic lookin'? I wouder if there will be any trucks there to nose up to? :nicoderm: Since I thats all I have ready right now. :biggrin: Do you think it would be worth bringin' Joe?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 4 2008, 09:02 AM~10333007
> *Whats up Southside? Hows the picnic lookin'? I wouder if there will be any trucks there to nose up to? :nicoderm: Since I thats all I have ready right now. :biggrin:  Do you think it would be worth bringin' Joe?
> *


mines not ready yet but BOB was talking about bringing back the orange truck :biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

WOULD BE NICE TO SEE THE TRUCK HOP ANY HOW :biggrin: EVEN IF THERE IS'NT ANOTHER! :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 4 2008, 08:02 AM~10333007
> *Whats up Southside? Hows the picnic lookin'? I wouder if there will be any trucks there to nose up to? :nicoderm: Since I thats all I have ready right now. :biggrin:  Do you think it would be worth bringin' Joe?
> *




















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

ITS GETTING CLOSE CHI TOWN FAMILY


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Apr 5 2008, 03:39 AM~10340597
> *WOULD BE NICE TO SEE THE TRUCK HOP ANY HOW  :biggrin: EVEN IF THERE IS'NT ANOTHER!  :thumbsup:
> *


Maybe Rob from Indy will go he has a truck. :biggrin: Whats up Rob?


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 7 2008, 08:49 AM~10353650
> *Maybe Rob from Indy will go he has a truck. :biggrin: Whats up Rob?
> *


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Apr 6 2008, 07:27 AM~10346502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM, that guys fly fishin' :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

SOON


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Hope it doesn't snow. :0 


We'll be there !!!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Wusup Joe, Majestics Chicago will be there supporting both Southside and Selective Styles :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 4 2008, 10:02 AM~10333007
> *Whats up Southside? Hows the picnic lookin'? I wouder if there will be any trucks there to nose up to? :nicoderm: Since I thats all I have ready right now. :biggrin:  Do you think it would be worth bringin' Joe?
> *


Wusup Bruce!! What the hell is this??? You left Chi-Town and street cars behind to go build Trucks?????? :wow:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 9 2008, 09:22 PM~10377823
> *Wusup Joe, Majestics Chicago will be there supporting both Southside and Selective Styles  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

15 DAYS TO GO :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 9 2008, 10:22 PM~10377823
> *Wusup Joe, Majestics Chicago will be there supporting both Southside and Selective Styles  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

12 DAYS TO GO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 9 2008, 08:25 PM~10377863
> *Wusup Bruce!! What the hell is this??? You left Chi-Town and street cars behind to go build Trucks?????? :wow:
> *


I had to put some work in to get them going, nobody else wanted to step up. There is more to come soon, we'll have a couple picnic cars. :biggrin: For now we just got our "lowrider" cars. I guess I need to call Hollywood out. :0


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

What's up Hollywood, where you at. I'm callin' you out, if you can step up to the plate? :biggrin: That is if you don't have any arthritis problems. :0 I heard when you get to that age, things don't always work right. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 15 2008, 10:42 AM~10420913
> *What's up Hollywood, where you at. I'm callin' you out, if you can step up to the plate? :biggrin: That is if you don't have any arthritis problems. :0 I heard when you get to that age, things don't always work right. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Your calling me out? Where ya wanna go? You dont drink so we cant go out drinkin.  I dont mind if some things dont work right anymore ,just as long as little Hollywood and his 2 best buddys still work im all good. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 15 2008, 10:58 AM~10421472
> *Your calling me out?  Where ya wanna go?  You dont drink so we cant go out drinkin.     I dont mind if some things dont work right anymore ,just as long as little Hollywood and his 2 best buddys still work im all good. :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: What it dew? :biggrin: Bring that truck out. Let me teach you something about hoppin'.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 15 2008, 02:32 PM~10422561
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: What it dew? :biggrin: Bring that truck out. Let me teach you something about hoppin'.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 15 2008, 08:58 PM~10426079
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


 :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 15 2008, 10:34 AM~10420860
> *12 DAYS TO GO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 15 2008, 02:32 PM~10422561
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: What it dew? :biggrin: Bring that truck out. Let me teach you something about hoppin'.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Apr 16 2008, 04:47 PM~10431417
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Apr 16 2008, 03:33 PM~10431314
> *hno:  hno:
> *



ARE YOU READY,IT SHOULD BE FUN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

10 DAYS TO GO  :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Apr 16 2008, 02:47 PM~10431417
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Tryin' to get Hollywood to bring that truck out so we can serve him real quick. :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100+Apr 16 2008, 04:14 PM~10431613-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

:thumbsup: now if thats NOT motivation i dont know what is :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Apr 17 2008, 11:37 AM~10438842
> *:wave: whats up Jimmy! thanks for the hood bro....sorry we couldnt stay longer but i was tired (and hungover)  :biggrin:
> :0    :0  :0
> 
> ...


I guess we'll have to do a shop call. :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 18 2008, 08:07 AM~10445363
> *I guess we'll have to do a shop call. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 



GO FOR IT :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 16 2008, 10:30 PM~10435127
> *ARE YOU READY,IT SHOULD BE FUN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MY CAR MIGHT NOT BE READY,BUT I WILL BE READY TO HAVE FUN


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Apr 18 2008, 02:17 PM~10447569
> *MY CAR MIGHT NOT BE READY,BUT I WILL BE READY TO HAVE FUN
> *


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Apr 18 2008, 02:17 PM~10447569
> *MY CAR MIGHT NOT BE READY,BUT I WILL BE READY TO HAVE FUN
> *


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

A WEEK LEFT :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

6 DAYS LEFT


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

sorry to say that pinky will not be attending this pic nic, im gona be out of town, but i know its gona be a good one


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigp (Jul 23, 2007)

does southside car club have a chapter in az


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

what time is everyone showing up?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 21 2008, 07:46 AM~10465250
> * what time is everyone showing up?
> *


early :biggrin:  but im always late


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## elpalenque1962 (Dec 4, 2006)

Somosuno C.C. milwaukee will be there. Bringing around 8 cars.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elpalenque1962_@Apr 21 2008, 07:36 PM~10469740
> *Somosuno C.C.  milwaukee  will be there. Bringing around 8 cars.
> *


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

5 DAYZ TO GO :0


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 21 2008, 10:44 AM~10465738
> *early :biggrin:    but im always late
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## young riders prez. (Aug 8, 2006)

YOUNG RIDERS B.C. will be there!!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

WILL BE THERE!!!!!!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

will be there :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpalenque1962_@Apr 21 2008, 07:36 PM~10469740
> *Somosuno C.C.  milwaukee  will be there. Bringing around 8 cars.
> *



mas uno, son nueve... la colita se te mueve !!! :biggrin:


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

EL BARRIO WILL B THERE :nicoderm:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

TWO DAYS TO GO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

2 the MF TOP !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 24 2008, 08:04 AM~10491649
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

RAIN OR SHINE! WE STILL PLAY! :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

1 more day. :biggrin: What grove do you guys have reserved?


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

*** I'll be @ the SouthSide Crusiers Picnic this Sunday @ 10am with the ***
***registration forms 4 the ChiTown Kruze***

***p.s. I'll be wearing the " Cub'$ " shirt  *** 


Saturday May 31st ... 9am - 4pm

ChiTown Kruze

$20.00 for car registration ( but ALL spectators are FREE )

""" This will be the BIGGEST outdoor car show-cruise in "OUR" city"""

this is in DownTown CHICAGO ( from 600-900 cars ) 

register with Me & I turn in the applications & they are willing to park "US" all together

let Me know ASAP... & pm Me Ur # & the type & year of car U want 2 register!!!

( if You register on there web site I will NOT be able to help out with were they park YOU )

keep " The Movement " going 4ward!!! Pablo


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

*** I'll be @ the SouthSide Crusiers Picnic this Sunday @ 10am with the ***
***registration forms 4 the ChiTown Kruze***

***p.s. I'll be wearing the " Cub'$ " shirt  *** 


Saturday May 31st ... 9am - 4pm

ChiTown Kruze

$20.00 for car registration ( but ALL spectators are FREE )

""" This will be the BIGGEST outdoor car show-cruise in "OUR" city"""

this is in DownTown CHICAGO ( from 600-900 cars ) 

register with Me & I turn in the applications & they are willing to park "US" all together

let Me know ASAP... & pm Me Ur # & the type & year of car U want 2 register!!!

( if You register on there web site I will NOT be able to help out with were they park YOU )

keep " The Movement " going 4ward!!! Pablo


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 25 2008, 12:08 PM~10502185
> *1 more day. :biggrin:    What grove do you guys have reserved?
> *


we have all of them :biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Apr 26 2008, 04:01 AM~10507721
> *we have all of them  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

few hours left :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

I wish i could of made this one maybe next year every one be safe and post up some pics :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

sorry I could not make it.My grand father got very ill and ended up in the hospital.I just got home from seeing him  sorry guys.


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 27 2008, 04:07 PM~10515342
> *sorry I could not make it.My grand father got very ill and ended up in the hospital.I just got home from seeing him  sorry guys.
> *


I hope he is well. I too was unable to make it. I am sure it turned out. Big Props to SouthSide and Selective Styles, they always do it up BIG for our onda.


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

thanks to selective styles and south side cruisers for a great picnic :biggrin: :biggrin: and thanks to all the riders that showed up we dont need some big magazine or sponser to get us together. it can be done with unity and respect with all the car clubs and riders :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Big Ups to Southside and Selective... Great picnic today ! My crew the Majestics enjoyed it. Put up some pics of the clean chicago rides and the hop too!


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

had a good time homies.. thanks southside cruisers and selective styles.. chitown looking good as always..


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

thanks to everybody that showed up and supported us today and for the CCE team that made it all the way from KENTUCKY


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

yeah good picnic today. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

We had a great time too.

Here's a few of the pics i snapped of all the back bumper smashing :0


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 27 2008, 08:51 PM~10517103
> *We had a great time too.
> 
> Here's a few of the pics i snapped of all the back bumper smashing  :0
> ...



nice pics let see some more :biggrin: :biggrin:  
maybe some videos :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## solowmember (Jan 10, 2006)

had a good time joe :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin: i had a good time great picnic guys... lets see some more pics or videos like joe said!!!


----------



## Gueros Customs 2 (Jan 22, 2007)

wat up everyone just wanted to say thanks to southside crusers and seletive styles for the picnic thanks for the invite 

SoLow Riders C.C.


----------



## solowmember (Jan 10, 2006)

yavete a dormir guero


----------



## Gueros Customs 2 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by solowmember_@Apr 27 2008, 08:15 PM~10517314
> *yavete a dormir guero
> *


take your ass to bed you got to work tomarrow


----------



## Gueros Customs 2 (Jan 22, 2007)

any more pics anyone :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

we made it late but we were there :cheesy:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

i had fun it was nice to see all the rides and if some of the bikes had better paint jobs on them then some of the cars. somebody could of given a brother a hamburger or a taco


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 27 2008, 09:01 PM~10517863
> *
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: what happend joe????


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Apr 27 2008, 10:03 PM~10517884
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  what happend joe????
> *


sorry its the next one


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plyrh8r1_@Apr 27 2008, 10:03 PM~10517881
> *i had fun it was nice to see all the rides and if some of the bikes had better paint jobs on them then some of the cars.  somebody could of given a brother a hamburger or a taco
> *



you should of came by the shelter ,we had a lot of food and drinks


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks Southside Cruisers and Selective Styles for a good time at your picnic.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 27 2008, 07:15 PM~10516803
> *thanks to everybody that showed up and supported us today and for the CCE team that made it all the way from KENTUCKY
> *


Thanks to everybody from Selective Styles and Southside Cruisers for puttin' together a great picnic. We had a great time, as always. uffin:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

Nim hope Ur GrandDad gets better...
it was a Kick Ass picnic!!! 

Thanx again Selective Styles & SouthSide Cruisers


----------



## twekd1 (Dec 27, 2005)

very cool show it just motivated me enough to get a nitrogen tank for my car
(dam compressors are too slow and loud)


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks to everybody from Selective Styles and Southside Cruisers had a good time. :thumbsup:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 27 2008, 08:51 PM~10517103
> *We had a great time too.
> 
> Here's a few of the pics i snapped of all the back bumper smashing  :0
> ...


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

Somosuno Milwaukee Had A Nice Time Thanks Homies


----------



## solowmember (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## solowmember (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## solowmember (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## solowmember (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## solowmember (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## solowmember (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## solowmember (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## solowmember (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## solowmember (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

HERE IS A VIDEO OF THE PICNIC MADE BY FREDDIE SELECTIVE STYLES C.C. EL PAYASO PRODUCTIONS :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAshEaV1r3Q


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Apr 29 2008, 05:43 AM~10529544
> *HERE IS A VIDEO OF THE PICNIC MADE BY FREDDIE SELECTIVE STYLES C.C.  EL PAYASO PRODUCTIONS :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAshEaV1r3Q
> *


This is a real good video Freddie!! :cheesy:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Apr 29 2008, 04:43 AM~10529544
> *HERE IS A VIDEO OF THE PICNIC MADE BY FREDDIE SELECTIVE STYLES C.C.  EL PAYASO PRODUCTIONS :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAshEaV1r3Q
> *


 VERY NICE :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## solowmember (Jan 10, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: HITEMHARD HAD A GOOD TIME .


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS & SELECTIVE STYLES JUST WANT 2 SAY THANKS FOR THE GOOD TIME & SEE U SUNDAY FOSTER & CICERO


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------

